
A Link Between a Prostitute's Age and Her Income - randomname2
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/sex-murder-and-the-meaning-life/201607/link-between-prostitutes-age-and-her-income
======
HoopleHead
Young prossies earn more than old ones. Incredible!

I hear Professor Sohn is now seeking funding for research into whether or not
the Pope might be predisposed towards Catholicism.

